# Walmart partners with Uber and Lyft to test grocery delivery service



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Walmart partners with Uber and Lyft to test grocery delivery service

http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/3/11850134/walmart-uber-lyft-grocery-delivery-amazon

Walmart is partnering with Uber and Lyft to test a grocery delivery service, in a bid to directly compete with similar offerings from Amazon. The pilot program will begin within the next two weeks in Denver and one other market, Michael Bender, Walmart's head of e-commerce, said in a blog post this week. A Walmart spokesman tells _The Wall Street Journal_ that the service will launch in Denver and Phoenix. Company CEO Doug McMillon will discuss the program at Walmart's annual shareholder meeting on Friday.

"WE'LL START SMALL AND LET OUR CUSTOMERS GUIDE US."

A last-mile delivery program would mark a direct challenge to Amazon, which has expanded its AmazonFresh grocery delivery service to several cities across the US. Walmart launched a similar pilot program in Miami earlier this year, partnering with the delivery startup Deliv to provide groceries and other products from Sam's Club. The company has been looking to boost its e-commerce services to compete with Amazon, including an online order pickup program that aims to capitalize on its vast network of US retail locations.

Under the pilot program with Uber and Lyft, customers would place an order online and Walmart employees would prepare the items. The employees would then call an Uber and Lyft driver to deliver the order, with the customer paying a $7 to $10 delivery charge to Walmart.

"We'll start small and let our customers guide us, but testing new things like last-mile delivery allow us to better evaluate the various ways we can best serve our customers how, when and where they need us," Bender said in the blog post.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Is there anywhere else we can go from here, between Uber bus supposedly getting piloted in Raleigh soon (taking people from home to the bus stop and vice versa) and Uber Walmart, can we sink any lower? Delivering groceries to the second floor for $3.20 an order if you are lucky, sounds great to me! Parking tickets, priceless!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

It all comes down to money, I'm open to a lot of on demand gigs in my free time: Uber, Lyft, Postmates, Grub Hub, Amazon Flex, this. But if it's not profitable for me then it's not happening. Didn't even go to the welcome meeting for Postmates, dead in the water numbers-wise. Make this worth my time and I'll do it, otherwise the uninformed noobs will do it at a loss.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> It all comes down to money, I'm open to a lot of on demand gigs in my free time: Uber, Lyft, Postmates, Grub Hub, Amazon Flex, this. But if it's not profitable for me then it's not happening. Didn't even go to the welcome meeting for Postmates, dead in the water numbers-wise. Make this worth my time and I'll do it, otherwise the uninformed noobs will do it at a loss.


I'm sure it will be worth it. WalMart is well known for their generous compensation plans.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

How can you make much if the Walmart customer pays a "$7 to $10 delivery charge"? Lyft/Uber will keep 20% of that.

Also, keep in mind that people will order all kinds of grocery items. They will want to check off each one while you're standing there. If something is wrong, you'll have to take it back to Walmart without being compensated for the wait at the customer's home, or the trip to return the item(s).

If an item is missing from the bag, you'll be accused of being a thief..unless you drive back to Walmart and get the item. (All free of charge of course)

I'm sure most of you have been in Walmart. In general, they're not the caliber of people who are trusting, and they most likely won't TIP you either.

I'd be more enthusiastic if *Target* contracted with Lyft/Uber for home delivery.

*--P.S. Everything stated above is my OPINION, based on decades of dealing with all kinds of people.*


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Next thing is uber drivers ed lol


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

The perfect marriage. These companies were made for each other.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

The more I read about Uber and the way they are brainstorming to make money, the less I have any motivation to keep driving.. Let others work for peanuts. :-(


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> The more I read about Uber and the way they are brainstorming to make money, the less I have any motivation to keep driving.. Let others work for peanuts. :-(


They scramble for more and more opportunities, because their basic model has the serious flaw of being unsustainable. If they would manage the driver density, lower commissions, and use realistic rates, then they wouldn't need to stray from their core business: For Hire Transportation (using independent contractors.)


----------



## Woolf (Oct 11, 2015)

I deliver for Amazon Prime. Tipping is allowed in the app and most customers do tip their delivery person. But it seems Walmart and Uber have similar philosophy since they are telling customers tipping is not allowed for their delivery service.

*Do I need to tip the delivery employee?*
No. Tips cannot be accepted, but a "thank you" and a smile are always welcome.

Source: 
https://grocery.walmart.com/usd-estore/help/helppageslinkscontainer.jsp#tiptodriver


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Societies program is all about having all extra essescals that we don't need. Isn't uber and lyft working on self driving cars? U adding all these extra things on top of it and u going to have to realize u still gonna need a person in these cars after all. We going to fall on our face pretty soon as no one wants to do the hard work of fixing roads before putting new toys on in the sandbox


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Was just looking for a reason to renew my boycott of Walmart.
That was easy!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Woolf said:


> *Do I need to tip the delivery employee?*
> No. Tips cannot be accepted, but a "thank you" and a smile are always welcome.


I'm pretty sure my bank won't accept a "thank you" and a smile for next month's mortgage payment.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I literally despise these people. Hate doesn't adequately describe my feelings.


----------

